# filter, plugins???? Hilfe???



## loddarmattheus (29. Januar 2003)

hallo leutz,

bin mal wieder zu dämlich...

ich brauche dringend ein paar filter bzw. plugins für photoshop, damit ich einige eurer tollen tuts nachbauen kann. habe z.b. den rendering filter "wolken" nicht - kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich diesen filter oder andere kriege???

loddar


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

Der Wolken-Filter ist Teil von Photoshop, also immer dabei.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Lord Brain (29. Januar 2003)

>> Filter >> Render >> Clouds

so einfach so gut


----------



## loddarmattheus (29. Januar 2003)

auch wenn ihr es mir nicht glaubt, aber ich habe unter rendering-filter nur den punkt "beleuchtungseffekte"

muss ich photoshop nochmal installieren?


----------



## Lord Brain (29. Januar 2003)

Das glaubt dir doch kein Schwein  

Ab wann gibt es den Wolkeneffekt eigentlich? Vielleicht ist deine Version zu alt...  sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2003)

jaa währe ne erste idee.

Ist das Photoshop Vollversion oder vielleicht irgendne Demo ? Gibts sowas überhaupt ??? Auf jedenfall müssen die Differenzwolken vorhanden sein.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2003)

Selbst in den Demos ist der Wolken-Filter drinne.

Ich meine, bei Photoshop 3.0 war er auch schon dabei.
Aber mit absoluter Sicherheit kann ich euch sagen, dass er bei Photoshop 4.0 schon dabei war.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Januar 2003)

Der war schon in der SGI-Version von Photoshop 2.5 drinne.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (29. Januar 2003)

Ich weiß, dass in der Lite Version einige Filter fehlen, aber selbst von dieser weiß ich, dass sie mehr als einen Rendering-Filter hat.


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Januar 2003)

Photoshop ohne Wolkenfilter iss ja wie ein Ballerspiel ohne Waffen *gg* 
Würds an deiner Stelle einfach noch ma neu installiern, dann klappts bestimmt 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow


----------



## Paule (30. Januar 2003)

hast du vielleicht nur photoshop-elements ?


----------



## loddarmattheus (30. Januar 2003)

*antwort*

so leute, damit ihr nicht denkt, ich will euch nur vollquatschen...







ich werds jetzt einfach neu installieren, fertsch

thx trotzdem


----------



## freekazoid (31. Januar 2003)

entscheidende frage: woher hast du dein ps? ;-]


----------



## subzero (31. Januar 2003)

also..irgentwie is die ganze liste ein bischen mager oder..???


----------

